# Our Camping Neighbour



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we just returned from a wonderful weekend of camping. The weather was awesome, the drinks were cold and the kids had a blast. We did alot of hiking, biking and nature walking.

As it turns out we did not have to go far. We found this guy living in the tree on our campsite. Basically slept all day, poking his head out once in awhile just to check things out. We never did see him leave the tree.










This was taken around 2:00pm. It is about as far out as he came. The hole was about 10' in the air.

Thor


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

That's kind of cool. It would certainly keep one on their toes though. My SIL came face to.... well you know... with a skunk on night leaving her pop-up. She decide to hold it 'til morning. Great pic.

Brad


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice to see some wildlife on campouts, but I have to say racoons are not on my favorite list. I tend to leave to many
things outside of the camper that end up getting me in trouble with my better half in the middle of the night.









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> That's kind of cool. It would certainly keep one on their toes though. My SIL came face to.... well you know... with a skunk on night leaving her pop-up. She decide to hold it 'til morning. Great pic.
> 
> Brad


Almost had a too close encounter with stripes last summer. Took the dogs out for that 'one last wald' for the night, fortunately had my headlamp on, and when one of the dogs started acting interested in something I looked. And - Well they had to hold it for the night.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a nice looking ****. Looks nices and plump from all of the campers he's been taking advantage of.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Love the picture, would have loved to have seen that.
The last raccoon I saw that close up was chasing my cat up a tree when I was about 10. It seemed so big and scared me. I thought it was going to eat my beloved "Blackie". Blackie (all black cat) got away, thank goodness...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

AWESOME picture! and during the day? Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

great picture! How fun!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well we just returned from a wonderful weekend of camping. The weather was awesome, the drinks were cold and the kids had a blast. We did alot of hiking, biking and nature walking.
> 
> As it turns out we did not have to go far. We found this guy living in the tree on our campsite. Basically slept all day, poking his head out once in awhile just to check things out. We never did see him leave the tree.
> 
> ...


Where were you camping?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We were camping on the north shore of Lake Ontario.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess you cleaned up well at night as he /she would have gotten anything left out.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What a Great Shot!! 
Nice neighbor.









Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh so that is where I left my hat!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might be a momma and the reason she never came out was she was protecting her babies.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

OC

I think you are right. This will explain why she would be up all night oops day.









Thor


----------

